# G's Kandy Kustoms



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Painted by Gilbert at G's Kandy Kustoms in Arlington, TX.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

ddddddddaaaaaaaaaammmmnnnnn.........love that regal


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

GOOD JOB GILBERT CARS LOOK GOOD


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

thats some clean ass paint homies


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 10 2008, 10:19 PM~11310882
> *Painted by Gilbert at G's Kandy Kustoms in Arlington, TX.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks Ernest uffin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

primered








painted silver
















laying down the patterns
















then the Kandy!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

more tape and patterns :uh: 
















added the tangerine and root beer
















more fades n stuff








MORE TAPE :uh: :angry: 








and more fades


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

top it all off with some silver leafing and pinstripe


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 11 2008, 06:07 PM~11318175
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHO DID THE SILVER LEAFING. I WANNA GET SOME ON MY RIDE I JUST HAVENT FOUND ANYBODYS WORK HERE IN DALLAS OR FT WORTH THAT IMPRESSES ME.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i was peepin that too. but it looks like vinyl leaf to me..

cause that shit is turned like a motherfucker


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT FOR G CUSTOMS


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

That car looks sick, I saw it on sunday at the hot rods and hoggs show...






-ZEUS


----------



## unodelosronkones (Jan 21, 2008)

what size of flakes does the regal and red car have let me know


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unodelosronkones_@Aug 13 2008, 09:35 AM~11332093
> *what size of flakes does the regal and red car have let me know
> *


mini


----------



## AceOfDAces (Feb 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: looks good bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 11 2008, 07:22 PM~11318329
> *WHO DID THE SILVER LEAFING. I WANNA GET SOME ON MY RIDE I JUST HAVENT FOUND ANYBODYS WORK HERE IN DALLAS OR FT WORTH THAT IMPRESSES ME.
> *



yeah its all vinyl leaf on the regal, it was all done by G


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 12:06 PM~11341914
> *yeah its all vinyl leaf on the regal, it was all done by G
> *


Dude gets down on the paint, but vinyl leaf :thumbsdown: 

Looks good anyways


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 15 2008, 12:49 PM~11352197
> *Dude gets down on the paint, but vinyl leaf  :thumbsdown:
> 
> Looks good anyways
> *


he just doesnt do vinyl leaf, he can do the real thing to.
either way it looks really good


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

I didnt know there was a difference, I thought there was just silver leafing in general.


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Aug 15 2008, 01:09 PM~11351942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is real silver leaf on my old caprice that G did for me i wanted the vinly leaf on my gold regal but he can do it all.


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Aug 15 2008, 05:45 PM~11354362
> *this is real silver leaf on my old caprice that G did for me i wanted the vinly leaf on my gold regal but he can do it all.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Aug 15 2008, 05:21 PM~11353382
> *I didnt know there was a difference, I thought there was just silver leafing in general.
> *


vinyl it comes on a roll like the pinstripes on a new car. Or you can get it cut at a sign shop into stickers and shit :ugh:


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 15 2008, 07:16 PM~11354563
> *vinyl it comes on a roll like the pinstripes on a new car. Or you can get it cut at a sign shop into stickers and shit  :ugh:
> *


OR CUT IT BY HAND EITHER WAY ITS CLEAN AS HELL HE CUT IT BY HAND


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup G!!! You dont know me but Chad talked to you about painting my MC. Jus lettin you no that Im still workin on getn the $$$ 2gether. I c you do good work you've been highly recommended. I cant wait 2 get mine painted but i got some body work 2 take care of 1st. Nothin 2 major jus where the vinyl top was. Anyway gotta go to work now so NOS VEMOS!!!


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

outside G's shop last week


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 10 2008, 10:19 PM~11310882
> *Painted by Gilbert at G's Kandy Kustoms in Arlington, TX.
> 
> 
> ...


were in arlington :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

came out nice as hell!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Im goin out to the shop On thurs. Hope i get sum good news about my MC!


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

ttt for G


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

I LIKE THE NAME!! :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

YO GIL, YOU THROW SOME WICKED ASS PAINT HOMIE! I'D LIKE TO HOOK UP WITH YOU AND CHECK OUT THE SHOP HOMIE, MY NAME IS LEE PEREZ, WE MET AT YOUR SHOW THROUGH ROBERT AND MY BROTHER IN LAW. GET AT ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE.


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

TTT for G


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Any updates?????


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 26 2008, 03:35 PM~11443871
> *Any updates?????
> *


doing another regal, still no pics.
its still getting ready for paint.


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

TTT for G


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

does badass work seen the regal up close and its bad as hell! Im taking my car 2 G next week cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 10 2008, 10:19 PM~11310882
> *Painted by Gilbert at G's Kandy Kustoms in Arlington, TX.
> 
> 
> ...


whats a paint job like this run from you G


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

G TTT


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Aug 21 2008, 10:11 PM~11407303
> *I LIKE THE NAME!! :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

man homie can get down


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

wats up gilbert, 

G's Kandy Custom 
:thumbsup: 
Homie be gettin down


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

NICE JOB HOMIE


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

TO
THE
TOP

G'S KANDY KUSTOMS


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by YoungBlvdAce_@Oct 11 2008, 12:35 PM~11838198
> *TO
> THE
> TOP
> ...


1 MORE TIME

:biggrin:


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

Before:









After G got his hands on it:









Its a black/charcoal grey color with flaked out patterns on sides, top, hood and trunk, with some silver vinyl leafing and dark and light grey pinstrippings to finish it off...


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

getting started...

























dont got pics of it wen it got painted black, but heres the first stages of taping

















painted the first patterns, took em off, and layed down some more


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

sprayed the second patterns

















then came the vinyl leaf and pinstripe

























then just clear and put it all back together

























here it is finished for the Torres Empire Show!








:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Oct 29 2008, 10:56 AM~12005871
> *getting started...
> 
> 
> ...



looks good homie. ur gettin down on the paint


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Oct 29 2008, 11:49 AM~12005810
> *Before:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Gilbert got down again , 
looks gud homie :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NvSmonte_@Sep 14 2008, 01:31 AM~11597608
> *whats a paint job like this run from you G
> *


x2


----------



## AceOfDAces (Feb 19, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: 

CANT WAIT TO GET MY MC  

LOOKING GOOD GILBERT N FRANK :thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Oct 29 2008, 10:49 AM~12005810
> *Before:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: looked badass at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AceOfDAces_@Oct 29 2008, 05:25 PM~12008684
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> CANT WAIT TO GET MY MC
> ...


Thanks Chente  

TTT


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

CAN I GET SOME INFO ON THIS SHOP TRYING TO GET SOME PAINT WORK DONE ON MY 68 IMPALA.......I STAY IN GRAND PRAIRIE OFF OF I-30


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Nov 1 2008, 04:03 PM~12034269
> *CAN I GET SOME INFO ON THIS SHOP TRYING TO GET SOME PAINT WORK DONE ON MY 68 IMPALA.......I STAY IN GRAND PRAIRIE OFF OF I-30
> *


PM SENT HOMIE , HOPE WAS OF HELP :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YoungBlvdAce_@Nov 3 2008, 12:59 AM~12043956
> *PM SENT HOMIE , HOPE WAS OF HELP :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Nov 1 2008, 04:03 PM~12034269
> *CAN I GET SOME INFO ON THIS SHOP TRYING TO GET SOME PAINT WORK DONE ON MY 68 IMPALA.......I STAY IN GRAND PRAIRIE OFF OF I-30
> *


That makes two of us bro.


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2008, 08:14 AM~12055376
> *That makes two of us bro.
> *


PM WIT THE NUMBER SENT


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YoungBlvdAce_@Nov 4 2008, 01:31 PM~12057947
> *PM WIT THE NUMBER SENT
> 
> *


i replied..


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks for the help roccy,

Anybody needing any information on the shop feel free to message me, I will be glad to answer any questions... 

G's Kandy Kustomz TTT!


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt 4 some bad ass cars


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

ttt wuz up gilbert and frank


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 7 2008, 10:01 AM~12089159
> *ttt wuz up gilbert and frank
> *


TIMES X2 :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

PUTTIN TI DOWN GILBERT IN FRANK CARS R LOOKING GOOD HOMIES


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT for the homie Gilbert....cool ass motherfucker and a stand up dude....


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

quick lil project (bike parts) that was done by G























































TTT


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Nov 17 2008, 09:48 AM~12178933
> *quick lil project (bike parts) that was done by G
> 
> 
> ...


looks gud


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

a paintjob G did before he had the shop...


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Nov 25 2008, 02:21 PM~12254884
> *a paintjob G did before he had the shop...
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

might have to take my glasshouse over there.you do some bad ass work.keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NvSmonte_@Sep 14 2008, 02:31 AM~11597608
> *whats a paint job like this run from you G
> *


x3


----------



## Hubcap (Dec 3, 2008)

Sweeeetttttt work man keep it up


----------



## Big Boy (Dec 19, 2007)

thats some bad ass work!!!!


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Nov 4 2008, 05:25 PM~12060358
> *
> Anybody needing any information on the shop feel free to message me, I will be glad to answer any questions...
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hey G!!!!!

sup?

can u help me out please!!! i have look for the sticker leafing overall here in germany but cant find it over here!!!! where can u buy it? pm me please i realy need it


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

To 
The 
Top
For 
"G" KANDYKUSTOMS


----------



## AceOfDAces (Feb 19, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

whats a paint job like this run from you G






> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 1 2008, 07:06 PM~12305556
> *x3
> *


x4


----------



## luvincaddies (Oct 11, 2007)

how many car are inline ,because I'll next


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*nice work!*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## chumpchange64 (Aug 30, 2007)

: :biggrin: :biggrin: biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Might have to cine check this place out.


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

car is painted white with a pinkish/purple pearl


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

looking good gilbert and frank :thumbsup: cant wait for the 67 to get finished up


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Jan 17 2009, 12:05 AM~12729249
> *car is painted white with a pinkish/purple pearl
> 
> 
> ...


another Agg-town Ace car looking good thanks to G's


----------



## AceOfDAces (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Jan 16 2009, 10:05 PM~12729249
> *car is painted white with a pinkish/purple pearl
> 
> 
> ...


TTT GOOD WORK GILBERT N FRANK KEEP IT UP


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Jan 16 2009, 11:05 PM~12729249
> *car is painted white with a pinkish/purple pearl
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GUD "G" :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Damm G, the pinstripes look good.....


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## 2SHORT (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 10 2008, 09:23 PM~11310939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 BAD ASS PAINTS WORKING ON MY 95 LAC TOO


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 26 2009, 07:59 AM~12816800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 26 2009, 08:59 AM~12816800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

Some nice ass work man.....


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

TO 
THE 
TOP


"G" PUTTIN IT DOWN!!!


----------



## DOUGHBOY940 (Jan 31, 2009)

puttin down gilbert


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

got this 67 fastback outta the way

before


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

after


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

patterns on the top 











the flakes :0 










with some lace designs between the patterns 











TTMFT!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Feb 20 2009, 10:11 AM~13058423
> *patterns on the top
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work G!!


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

he does rims too!


----------



## fatman88 (Oct 28, 2006)

Those are some badass patterns! i do some in my garage, but these blow mine out the water!


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Feb 20 2009, 09:11 AM~13058423
> *patterns on the top
> 
> 
> ...


ONCE AGAIN GILBERT GETTIN DOWN :biggrin: 
LOOKS GUD "G" :biggrin:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Nov 25 2008, 01:21 PM~12254884
> *a paintjob G did before he had the shop...
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK THAT IS NICE uffin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Feb 22 2009, 07:53 AM~13074881
> *he does rims too!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

hey homie when you do the rims like this, are this just regular chrome rims and and then you paint them with like some candy and dou u sand them or add some kind of sealer so the paint woul stick


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Live Fast (Apr 5, 2009)

clean work love the patterns. what part of arlington you in im over off pioneer and 360,


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

hes on cooper just north of the parks mall


----------



## Proneisume93 (Jan 19, 2007)

*HEY! GILBERT, POST SOME PICS OF MY BIKE. 

THANKS, BRO!!!!*


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

reward for ernest home address paypal ready. this bitch got me for 2000$.


----------



## sin2clown (Jul 18, 2007)

How much for same green and chrome rims :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bad ass work


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Gilberts latest creation. Joes Lincohn.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I am looking for someone to replace the existing convertible top on my 69 Olds and possible interior work if you can do it or someone who can.


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Sick work!


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Do you also do lowrider bikes? If so, do you have any pics of ones you did in the past?


----------



## Mr. spanks (Jun 3, 2009)

FIRME!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: CHINGON!!!!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 27 2009, 08:28 PM~14019504
> *Gilberts latest creation. Joes Lincohn.
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET! :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jul 7 2009, 05:17 PM~14405401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: THATS FUCKIN CLEAN BRO


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

U GOT A ADDRESS FOR THE SHOP?


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

nice work bro!!! I gonna need sum interior work pretty soon. Do you guys do that?? andalso lookin for someone to install a new convertible top on a 69 cutlass. Let me know if you can. Thanx


----------



## djnonsense (Dec 10, 2008)

Love your work!! :thumbsup:


----------

